# Boer buckling daily gain



## smalldreamer (Aug 5, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone has insight on what a good daily average gain is for babies. 
I have a buckling that is 31 days old 10.5 at birth and 35.7 now. That would be .8 lbs per day. He's my biggest. Any good websites or graphs?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That sounds like good gain.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thats a good ADG!!! 0.50 is considered good, and I figure anything under that is not so good and anything above is really good......if we are going on those terms he is great lol


----------



## smalldreamer (Aug 5, 2013)

We are maybe this year gonna try a fair wether. If one I'm thinking weights 27lbs at 5 weeks do you think they will be to heavy for weigh ins under 50lbs in end of April?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

If they are gaining 0.5 lbs per day and the fair is 10 weeks away, you would expect them to gain 35 pounds between now and then.


----------



## dlbrightjr (Jan 25, 2017)

I think that strongly depends on whether he is a single, twin, triplet, or quad.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes you are right there are many factors to take in on ADG but 0.50 is a pretty safe bet on figuring it. I don't push feed at my kids like show animals get and I even had a terrible cocci issue last year and my smallest ADG last year was 0.48


----------

